# PB trout in the surf



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I caught my PB trout in the surf this morning in less than ideal conditions, 
28 inches 7lbs and 3oz


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sits on top of the 94 quart igloo nicely










Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------

